# I have DirectX 11, so why won't it work?



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm trying to play a game and when I load it there is a little screen that says:

_Unable to initialize XAudio2. You will not be able to hear any sound effects or music while playing.

It is usually caused by not having a recent DirectX release installed.
_​
This is definitely not the first game I've played on this machine, and I'm not finding any updates for DirectX 11. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Sep 10, 2010)

Only advice I can give is try to switch to an earlier version (I don't know if you can anymore, but you used to be able to install earlier versions of DX over later versions)

I gave up PC gaming for this reason, whenever I updated DX, it broke most or all of the games on my system that required it.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 10, 2010)

Try updating your sound drivers first.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

what graphics card are you using? Are you running sound through said graphics card?


----------



## Razzy (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> what graphics card are you using? Are you running sound through said graphics card?



DirectX handles audio too. :/


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

So?


----------



## Razzy (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> So?



Sorry, I took your comment like you thought Direct X handled only video, and were trying to call me stupid.

It's been a long day.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

Haha no problem man.


----------



## CoachZ (Sep 11, 2010)

If you're getting that error, it means you need to install the DirectX 9.0C redistributable. In Vista and Win 7, you have support for DirectX 10/11 but anything previous (XAudio is part of 9.0c) has to be installed.
Here ya go:
Download details: DirectX 9.0c Redistributable for Software Developers - Multilingual


----------



## AK DRAGON (Sep 11, 2010)

a more important question is what game are you trying to play that causes your error?


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 11, 2010)

A SNES Emulator...SNES9x. I had the ZSNES one, but it kept freezing on the only game I play on it, Mario RPG. This one works fine, but it gives me that message when I start it. I've played tons of games on here (not just emulators), and never a problem like this...


----------

